# Title Deeds



## seantheman (6 Mar 2013)

I was asked a question at the weekend and was stumped, but I said I know someone who will know the answer, so here's where ye come in
     I understand that if someone buys a house, gets mortgage etc, then the title deeds for the house are in safekeeping with mortgage provider until mortgage is paid off and title reverts to homeowner.
     However what happens in the case of someone who builds their own house on their own plot with their own funds, where are the title deeds?
Do they need to be applied for to some state body?


----------



## Padraigb (6 Mar 2013)

If it's their own plot, they should already have the title deeds. The deeds are concerned with the ownership of the land, and any building standing on the land can be viewed as a bonus.


----------



## mf1 (6 Mar 2013)

You only need your deeds when you want to sell or mortgage. 

So, in this scenario, let's assume that John wants to sell his house. He needs evidence that he owns the land - a copy of his deeds or a print off of a Land Registry folio and file plan. He needs his planning permission, evidence of payment of financial contributions and an Architect's/Engineers Certificate of Compliance with Planning Permission and Building Regulations. 

So, its not so much that someone has his deeds. A property owner should have evidence of their own title if they want to sell. 

My favourite client is my nice old lady or gentleman, who lives in a house constructed before 1964, registered title ( Folio in Land Registry),  never married ( no Family Law issues) and  no extensions. 

Perfick!

mf


----------



## seantheman (7 Mar 2013)

Thanks for the replies guys, that explains it nicely


----------



## 3CC (8 Feb 2014)

MF1. Could I ask how can one tell if their property is registered. If it comes up on the PRA website mapping tool, is that an indication.


----------



## Bronte (10 Feb 2014)

3CC said:


> MF1. Could I ask how can one tell if their property is registered. If it comes up on the PRA website mapping tool, is that an indication.


 
For €5 Euro you can purchase a copy of the Folio and on that you will see who the owner is, and sometimes see the prior owners/mortgages etc.


----------



## 3CC (10 Feb 2014)

Hi Bronte. Thanks for your response.

I have a copy of the folio from when I bought the house already but I am trying to figure out if the property is registered or not and this is not obvious from the folio document I have.

The reason I want to do this is that we have recently repaid our mortgage and I am wondering if I need to chase the bank to get the deeds returned. 

My (limited) understanding is that if the property is registered, then I do not need to be as concerned about the deeds as title can always easily be proved via the register.

Many thanks,

3CC


----------



## j26 (10 Feb 2014)

You can search the Land Registry map online http://www.prai.ie

If your property is red (freehold), green (leasehold) or purple (sub-leasehold), then it is registered. If it is, then you can order a copy. If not, then your solicitor who acted for you when you bought it probably has them.

Since you have a folio, it is registered, and the original deeds are retained by the Land Registry (look at the map). Your proof of title is a certified copy of the folio. Check online to verify that the folio number is still the current one for your property, and order one.


----------



## Bronte (11 Feb 2014)

3CC said:


> The reason I want to do this is that we have recently repaid our mortgage and I am wondering if I need to chase the bank to get the deeds returned.


 
Then the bank will have arranged for the charge to be cancelled.  It's a much simplier process than before, and you don't have to pay the € 50 for the discharge.  Then your bank should return the documents to you, or your solicitor.  I arranged for my OH to collect a set of ours last year and there were a lot of documents which may come in handy if we sell, planning docs etc.  Keep them in a fire proof box (reminder to self, purchase a fire proof box )


----------



## 3CC (11 Feb 2014)

Many thanks... that answers my question perfectly.


----------

